# cleaning laminate counters



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i have what i think are laminate countertops in the kitchen. what are the best ways to clean these? tyia


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Use baking soda as a scouring powder. That will get off anything that is stuck on. Once you have the countertops nice and clean, use windex to give them a nice shine.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

aaronwesley94 said:


> Use baking soda as a scouring powder. That will get off anything that is stuck on. Once you have the countertops nice and clean, use windex to give them a nice shine.


thank you im going to try this!:bow:


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Dreamy said:


> thank you im going to try this!:bow:


No problem! This is what we do with our counters that are laminate.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thank you so much i just cleaned them and they look great!:happy:


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

And woot! won't you know, I also tried it, and ~~~ nice!! Thank you aaronwesley!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

lol glad this thread helped you too murron.:goodjob:


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

After 60 years of life you'd think I'd have heard that baking soda takes stains off countertops. But last year my mom had a stain on her countertop and she told me to just use baking soda to take it off. I was shocked how nicely it worked and that I'd never heard of that before.  God rest her soul, mom passed away this past June. I miss her greatly.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

You can also use dishwasher detergent but it's full of bleach so it may bleach your dish towels, clothes....and it stinks!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I tried the baking soda and it helped, but there were still stains. Comet takes them off. The bleach in it finished the job that the baking soda started.


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

My favorite (most effective cleaner) is Zud. Works fantastically!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

commonsense said:


> My favorite (most effective cleaner) is Zud. Works fantastically!


i never heard of it. where do you get it? tyia


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

Dreamy said:


> i never heard of it. where do you get it? tyia


Not sure where you'd find it locally, but here it is online:

http://www.acehardware.com/sm-zud-rust-and-stain-remover-powder-12-pack-zud-rust--pi-1279053.html

seriously--it's THE best cleaning product for surface stains.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks ill give it a whirl. what else can you do with it?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i found zud at my local grocer.


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

Dreamy said:


> thanks ill give it a whirl. what else can you do with it?



it's excellent for removing hard water stains in the shower/tub (or from a boat hull), cleaning stainless steel sinks, cleaning pans that have burned-on food (eg, popcorn), really, just about any ordinary surface can be cleaned with zud--though I'd check before cleaning something like a granite countertop. I wouldn't know how it does on those, I don't have one! 

glad you found some locally!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks! i tried it on my counters it worked pretty good.


----------

